# fluval 205 problems



## waynenoonan1234 (Sep 11, 2009)

dont know how many people use these but do anyone have any probs with it. it works spot on then slowy sound like it it air leaks. then sometime just stops flowing or its nice and quite then goes noisey for a few seconds then quite again. i have the thought that its the seal and gonna put a bit of vasoline around the seal. but any other ideas or help thanks


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

check its not sucking air in from an air stone. make sure the prime knob is down and not leaking.does it leak water at all?


----------



## waynenoonan1234 (Sep 11, 2009)

i do have 2 4" air stones in but aren't near the inlet pipe. no it doen't leak water at all but when i first got it, it had vas round the rubber seal. the prime is down. when it is cleaned it takes ages to start working just makes noise until i have to suck it to get it going. (mmm tank water) :-(


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

waynenoonan1234 said:


> i do have 2 4" air stones in but aren't near the inlet pipe. no it doen't leak water at all but when i first got it, it had vas round the rubber seal. the prime is down. when it is cleaned it takes ages to start working just makes noise until i have to suck it to get it going. (mmm tank water) :-(


ok your primer is the problem mate its leaking air hence why it is hard to start it i would look into sealing that. if the main seal was gone it would leak water out.


----------



## waynenoonan1234 (Sep 11, 2009)

no water leaks outof that either. when you fill it up and turn taps on is that ment to be up or down?


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

waynenoonan1234 said:


> no water leaks outof that either. when you fill it up and turn taps on is that ment to be up or down?


both taps should be down. the primer may not be letting water out but sucking air in


----------



## Ruby Rue (Mar 21, 2008)

i'm pretty sure vasoline on rubber seals long term is a bad idea, can't remember the reason but I think the rubber perishes with the parafin, I used a bit while using an under water case for camera on holiday and my brother kicked off, just a word of warning, also I'm running 2 205's as extra filtration for my oscar and have them in series, along side an ehiem 2075, the fluval's have been running for nearly 3 years and haven't been trouble to me.


----------



## waynenoonan1234 (Sep 11, 2009)

yeah i know that vasoline over time take the oil out of the rubber over time. so i use patroium jelly its very simlar to vas


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Isn't Vaseline just the trade name for petroleum jelly? However, presumably you are using such a minimal amount that it would not be a longterm problem.


----------



## waynenoonan1234 (Sep 11, 2009)

i think vasoline and patrolium jelly are simlar.


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

sorry dunno if you still having a problem but you have cut the pipes down to size havent you


----------

